# How much does a 29 gallon cost?



## Redcap18 (Mar 29, 2009)

Basically what the title says, if anyone can answer this for me I'd be greatful =), and I'm talking about a 29 gallon by itself, not the deluxe kit.


----------



## Tyyrlym (Jun 1, 2008)

Just a tank? I think between $20 and $30 for the glass box only.


----------



## Unrulyevil (Jan 10, 2007)

30


----------



## IonBaller07 (Mar 29, 2009)

Check out craigslist, ebay, and local flea market/yardsales. I went to the flea market and found a 10g for $1 and a 5g dome thing thats originally $69 for $5.


----------



## MBilyeu (Nov 25, 2008)

Wow, you guys got it good where you are from!!! Petsmart and Petco both sell the 29 for $55 up here in the seattle area! Tank and lid are $79, and the complete starter kit is either $109 or $119(I can't remember).


----------



## JohnnyD44 (Dec 5, 2008)

wow, yeah on the east coast I can pick up a 29G for like $30 at most!

definetly check craigslist, you could find a bigger tank maybe even with a lid for the price you'd pay for a tank alone at a chain store


----------



## Redcap18 (Mar 29, 2009)

Wow ok thats not too bad thanks for posting =)


----------



## bigk_54 (Apr 3, 2008)

I've got a 20 gal tank alone, 55 gal tank alone, and a 55 gal COMPLETE setup all for FREE! Keep your eye out on Craigslist and your local classifieds. I've set a few friends up with some adds that have got them cheap. After you see the add call bout a week later usually price has droped cause they want it gone!


----------

